# 2005 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V



## Phatkid0069 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, I'm new to these sentra spec V's, I'm picking up a brand new one tomorrow from the Dealer...Yellow...I was wondering if anyone could give me some information about problems with them or maybe some simple mods to do that increase horsepower...I'm figuireing on doing a Cold Air Intake and at least a cat back exhaust if not from the Header back...I work for a parts store so getting some parts shouldn't be that hard was just looking for a little insight....


Thanks
Phatkid


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe leave the car stock and find out what you really need once your ability catches up to the car. Sure it's great having more horsepower than someone else but 'if' this car is already beyond your abilities then you're just spending money for nothing. I've had my V since October and the only thing currently on my list is tires for next season. My ability, trust and knowledge of my car far exceed any horsepower advantages others might have.


----------



## Phatkid0069 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have owned a sports car before a 1993 Honda Prelude Vtec, So My skills are a little rusty but still are there.....I was just wondering what people thought of them and if they have had any problems with them...


Thanks


----------



## rehctelfb (Jun 19, 2005)

I would have to agree, step into your car SLOWLY. If you and your car are one, you can drive more spiritedly in a safer way. I went from a '99 BMW M3 to the SE-R V, after getting used to driving a FWD car, it definitely out handels the M3. Just keep in mind you should get to know your car BEFORE you go modify it and give yourself more power, or if you make suspension mods, more confidence in your car than you can handle. The last thing you want from a car is to feel invincible, that leads to dying. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

see the tuning guide in the QR25DE engine section for problems and mods. the qr25de is the engine in the spec.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

First, neither the Sentra nor the Prelude are sports cars...just wanted to mention that.

If you really want to improve your car's (any car's) performance, I'd look elsewhere than HP gains. I'd invest instead in the suspension...anything to make it stiffer, whether it be shocks or bracing. That's one good way to improve a car's performance. 

I'd also make sure it's got a good alignment, factory alignments are generally poor and sloppy. Go to a place that specialized in alingments and have it done right to high tolerance.

Next, go with the smallest, lightest wheels you can. Heavy, bling bling rims are for people that don't know squat about cars.

The Sentra is a capable sedan but you you'll want to understand the limits of the car and FWD before going with HP gains. And if you want real HP gains, add a turbo setup.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Phatkid0069 said:


> I have owned a sports car before a 1993 Honda Prelude Vtec, So My skills are a little rusty but still are there.....I was just wondering what people thought of them and if they have had any problems with them...
> 
> 
> Thanks


I've beaten the piss out of my car at Race City in Calgary and a few Porsche Club autox events and have no problems to report. I found the car seemed to dial in at around 7000km for me but that could be different from car to car. Don't use the cheap gas. I did for a bit but switched pretty quick and found much better performance and mileage. Learn to trust your car. It is predictable and incredibly tolerant of badass driving (except the tires maybe). And don't wash it with a brush, the paint sucks cock and balls.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey man, these guys are right, and wrong. You shold learn to drive the car first, as I'm finding out. I came from a very different car before my spec V. I had a supercharged V8, RWD, 5 speed, and now I have a N/A FWD 6 speed 4 banger. I figured since I wasn't new to racing, performance parts, u know the whole shabang, that I could just jump right back into the racing scene. The spec V is a finicky little car though, especialy the tranny. 
But it's ok to learn to drive it with some added horse power right :banana: :banana: :banana: This thread should help all of your genaric Spec V questions. Congrats on the car.
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=84067


----------



## myspecv (Jun 24, 2005)

Phatkid0069 said:


> Hey, I'm new to these sentra spec V's, I'm picking up a brand new one tomorrow from the Dealer...Yellow...I was wondering if anyone could give me some information about problems with them or maybe some simple mods to do that increase horsepower...I'm figuireing on doing a Cold Air Intake and at least a cat back exhaust if not from the Header back...I work for a parts store so getting some parts shouldn't be that hard was just looking for a little insight....
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Phatkid


get to know the car first , notice how it lanches, but if your real young u just need to learn how to drive real good before u start putting big loads of hp/torque in a car so u dont end up hurting yourself and somebody else by showing off


----------

